# apexi super suction kit - Z32 80MM AFM



## steveburke (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi 

Had part of my super suction kit stolen off my r33 gtr part number 538-N061
I'm after the small elbow piece
Anyone have one for sale?

Thanks


----------

